# Hurry ! 150 Westgate sales jobs !



## Kola (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't miss it. A lifetime opportunity ! 

http://www.wesh.com/seenon2/19121351/detail.html

Westgate Resorts has 150 sales positions open. The company is holding a career fair Tuesday April 14 at the Westgate Lakes.  Interviews will be done in three waves, from 8 to 10 a.m.; 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. and from 2 to 4 p.m. 

Its spring and things are getting better !  :ignore: 

K.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 13, 2009)

Didn't they just let go a bunch of people a few months ago?  If they did, then either:

- they're happy to get new salespeople
- they're looking to pay lower wages than previously.


----------



## sullco (Apr 14, 2009)

*Here's the timeshare HR strategy....*

Hire in masses.
Train them in classes.
Fire their asses.

The funnel required to get effective salespeople is so huge that virtually every able-bodied person in many resort locations has, at one time or another, been on a timeshare sales team.

It must be much harder now.


----------



## zazz (Apr 14, 2009)

I can only imagine what that interview process must be like.

1) You have to make a $20 refundable deposit which you get back when you show up to the interview.

2) During the interview they offer you a complete load of nonsense about how noble the job is because you are helping to make Americans vacation dreams come true.

3) If you turn down their first offer, they offer you a 90-day discovery trial to let you see if you like timeshare sales and throw in 12 days of paid vacation (which everyone gets anyway but you don't need to know that).

4) Before you leave, they have a survey to ask if the interviewer was courteous and gave you all the information you needed to make your decision.

5) If you do accept the job offer, they ring bells in the interview room to congratulate you for joining the Westgate family.

6) After that, you are shipped to a re-education camp to be stripped of the last shreds of your integrity.


----------



## tombo (Apr 14, 2009)

Times02, it is time for a career change. I would love to attend a presentation where you are the Westgate sales rep. I can hear you now, "Welcome to hell, oops I mean Westgate where our corporate policies make Bernie Madoff''s investment company seem like an honest business. Would you like to become an owner in the most corrupt, least owner friendly, overtly dishonest, blatantly thieving organization in the whole world? Do you want to be stuck forever as an owner in the worst that the entire timeshare industry has to offer? If not you had better grab your wallet, your loved ones, and your dignity and run for the nearest exit. Oh by the way, could you please hit David Segall in the mouth on your way out? Thanks for stopping by and don't forget to visit gifting."

You should be their top salesman in no time.


----------



## Kola (Apr 15, 2009)

tombo said:


> Times02, it is time for a career change. ...
> You should be their top salesman in no time.



Somehow I feel that Times02 has been waiting for a lifetime opportunity as Westgate Global Vice-President Sales and Marketing. 

Good luck ! :rofl: 

K.


----------



## darrius1st (Apr 17, 2011)

*The whole Westgate Lakes Resort is being sold*

I read on another board the the whole resort is being sold and will soon be under new management. I wonder whose buying.


----------



## frenchieinme (Apr 17, 2011)

darrius1st said:


> I read on another board the the whole resort is being sold and will soon be under new management. I wonder whose buying.



That's interesting.  What board was this and when?

frenchieinme


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 18, 2011)

darrius1st said:


> I read on another board the the whole resort is being sold and will soon be under new management. I wonder whose buying.



No surprise as Wasegate is under serious financial duress but where did you see that specific information? Haven't spotted it myself so a link would be great.


----------



## darrius1st (Apr 19, 2011)

frenchieinme said:


> That's interesting.  What board was this and when?
> 
> frenchieinme



I was on Tripadvisor an a owner attended an owner update and was told this, here is the review.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...estgate_Lakes_Resort_Spa-Orlando_Florida.html

This might be why they are hiring so many people.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 19, 2011)

*No facts just a disgruntled (are there any others?) Wastegate guest*



darrius1st said:


> I was on Tripadvisor an a owner attended an owner update and was told this, here is the review.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...estgate_Lakes_Resort_Spa-Orlando_Florida.html
> 
> This might be why they are hiring so many people.



Just one guests opinion that they want to "sell out" - nothing whatsoever to back it up.  I was hoping for something concrete on who might buy it as they are hurting but that link isn't it unfortunately.


----------

